# Cross Candy Boers Kids 2015



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are some updated pictures of the babies so far! 

Splash- bottle baby


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Cash- he will be a fair wether


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Little cutie!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Dash- again fair wether


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

"Pretty's Lil Wiggle"- is for sale (bottle baby)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Soooo cute! Dash is my favorite.  

How are Maxine's kids?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

"Pretty's Lil Lady"-retaining for now

(last picture is with her brother)


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

"No name yet"  but he is a fair market wether


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Soooo cute! Dash is my favorite.
> 
> How are Maxine's kids?


Yeah he is a cutie  he has really neat markings on his side, I have better pictures of him on my website. Her babies are doing good! They are HUGE compared to the new babies!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Cinderella-not sure if I am going to show her and then sell her or just sell her but she will be for sale eventually


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Last for now is Prince Charming  - possibly a fair market wether or buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## chowar2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice! What would be a 'good to excellent' weight per month of age for a bottle baby, a single on the mother, and twins on the mother?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lady is my new fav.  So pretty and super cute. They all look great!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Lady is my all time favorite. She has a very spunky personality as well.  thank you! I am very impressed with my babies from this year so far. They are so thick and solid plus have the biggest bones than my babies in the past.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## jaycimitchell (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww  I love Lady and Wiggle 
They are all adorable  Prince Charming's face is irresistible


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pretty lil Lady sure is that. Nice babies.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

It's getting to be a full creep! Up to 15 babies now! We are at almost even boys and girls. There are 4 more babies who are out in the pen as well laying with their moms and 3 who are in the kidding stalls (just born Friday).

Unfortunately Wiggles passed away last Sunday.  so I'm just down to one bottle baby Splash. Hopefully a doe kids more than 2 soon so she can have a buddy. Wiggles and Splash were really bonded and she just doesn't like being out in the mom and baby pen. I have read where you can take a mom who's in full labor and put a bottle baby in and cover the bottle baby with the birth fluid so mom will take her as hers. Has anyone ever tried that before? Splash most defiantly knows I am the one who brings milk so I wasn't sure if it would even work as she is almost a month old.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

crosscandyboers said:


> I have read where you can take a mom who's in full labor and put a bottle baby in and cover the bottle baby with the birth fluid so mom will take her as hers. Has anyone ever tried that before? Splash most defiantly knows I am the one who brings milk so I wasn't sure if it would even work as she is almost a month old. ]


I've done what you are talking about a couple of times with the same doe. She always has singles. With my doe she easily accepts the kid that is slimed with her birthing fluids. The trick is getting the bottle baby to think of her as their mother. I did some little three week old bottle babies on her this year and one learned (on her own) to nurse, the other one is still a bottle baby. The foster doe still loves both. It would probably be easier with a much younger kid. You would have to keep the extended family penned up alone for awhile. You hope that the bottle baby and the natural babies bond. Again, this would be tougher with a one month old. I would not try this with a first time mother. If you are just trying to give a family and some buddies to your bottle baby, you probably have a better chance, even if you still have to bottle feed the one. As long as you watch closely to start out, you probably don't have much to lose, as the bottle baby is not going to forget how to be a bottle baby just because he/she had an unpleasant bath with slimy stuff. If it doesn't work out that is...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BTW, your kids look great!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I've tried that a couple of times, and it seems to work. I also pulled a triplet from a doe right as it was born and have it to another who lost hers a week before; and as soon as it was in front of her she started to clean it off and bonded instantly.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay. Yeah she doesn't really even know adult does exist for the purpose of milk anymore. But I might just try it for the purpose of giving her a family as I feel she has no one to look out for her! Or hopefully Hershey Kisses just kids triplets and they can go back in the bottle baby pen together. Thank you for your help!


----------

